# Dino and Pinky



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are my two Bettas that I've had for about 1 1/2 months .. My green one likes to flare at everything .. So when I point at him he just flares. xD

My other one is pink and white .. I chose him because he looked unique and he's always hyper! 

I know they're not like the uber ones you see on Google and stuff .. but I uberly love 'em! :lol:

Still on a quest to get my Crowntail!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty bettas!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You're green one is very pretty. My betta almost never flares. He's very hyper and just swims around all the time. (another reason why I want to get him his 10 gal soon, so he has more room). He's so interested in me, but whenever my boyfriend comes up to him, he swims away or maybe once in a while he flares. But he is an amazing fish. I'm so happy with my betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Only one of mine flares.I find that if they are next to other bettas all the time they never flare anymore.


----------



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, thank you drama and Vikki!

I usually put up a mirror for Dino at least once a day .. even for only like 10 seconds .. He gets all crazy at it. o.o


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol, I think its funny that he flares at everything, you have a tough guy betta.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

very cute!!
they have great bubble nests!!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Squirt always flares at my finger, its soo cute!  By the way, Gorgeous Fishys!


----------



## ninjaboyjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you very much, everyone! 

I got some better pics of them but I don't have the camera right now. xD


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow. Those guys are awesome


----------

